# smoking fish



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi all

I have been reading up on smoking fish and with ice season comming up fast I thought I would ask about cold smoking. I currently have a char-broil vertical propane smoker. A friend of mine just picked up the A-maze-n smoker that uses pellets and he said he could get a smoke for about 12 hours. While I was looking at it I also saw a sawdust smoker that claims to smoke for 18-24 hours. I was thinking of getting one of these or both they are around 30 bucks.

http://amzn.to/2iLL2NS

http://amzn.to/2kPh6Vo

I was thinking I could use this in my charbroil, I figure I would put it on the burner light the pellets or sawdust and not light the smoker just use it as a vessel.

Has anyone used these, what do you think

al


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

agmccall said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been reading up on smoking fish and with ice season comming up fast I thought I would ask about cold smoking. I currently have a char-broil vertical propane smoker. A friend of mine just picked up the A-maze-n smoker that uses pellets and he said he could get a smoke for about 12 hours. While I was looking at it I also saw a sawdust smoker that claims to smoke for 18-24 hours. I was thinking of getting one of these or both they are around 30 bucks.
> 
> ...


 @hawgrider hopefully will weigh in on this one. He is one of our resident experts.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Better watch what your smoking. You may be risking your second amendment rights.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you have to dry the fish first so the papers will light?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I have a really good strain of big mouth! It’ll put you on your bass!

I’ve heard of using this method for clam baking but never for fish!

(i’m sorry I simply couldn’t resist. As you were)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

For cold smoking a cardboard box with a hot plate in the bottom..with a pie pan and a few wood chunks sitting on top of the hot plate works pretty good. The old frugal prevert taught how to build one but now i cant find it. Object be keep the heat around 140 f. or less. Most people tend to brine the fish before smoking. Whatever you use aint critical as long as the wood will combust and it dont get too hot. This strategy looks plausible. 
https://1source.basspro.com/index.p...ipes/978-how-to-smoke-fish-three-easy-recipes


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

agmccall said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been reading up on smoking fish and with ice season comming up fast I thought I would ask about cold smoking. I currently have a char-broil vertical propane smoker. A friend of mine just picked up the A-maze-n smoker that uses pellets and he said he could get a smoke for about 12 hours. While I was looking at it I also saw a sawdust smoker that claims to smoke for 18-24 hours. I was thinking of getting one of these or both they are around 30 bucks.
> 
> ...


The A-maze-n smoke tube is the cats meow. I smoke cheese, eggs, nuts, butter, sauces, cream cheese and others.

You have to be careful with meat and fish. If your a green horn I do not recommend cold smoking meat or fish.

I've been smoking meat and fish for at least 30 years there really is no reason to cold smoke either especially if your new to smoking.

You can use your propane smoker and get the fish or meat up to safe internal temperature then shut off the heat and Use the smoke tube for the smoke.

I have the 18" smoke tube which was the largest they made at the time and your buddy is bullshitting you. I get about 9 hours of smoke from the 18" tube with hickory. Apple and cherry burn faster about 7 hour +-

You really dont need or want to do a 12 hour or more smoke its unnecessary. Jerky only needs 4 to 6 hours of smoke.

Fish depending on if its thin fillets or 3 in thick salmon steaks your looking at 4 to 8 hour max.

I found over the years to add the smoke after all moisture is evaporated from the surface of meat or fish other wise the smoke will be bitter.

Always pat dry and air dry your fish after removing it from the brine before you put it in the smoker. Remember always reach the known safe internal meat/fish temperature.

I do not recommend that you do smoke tube first and then heat.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back in the 60's I tried smoking ham once. 

The papers kept falling apart and I never could get the darn thing lit. I never did figure out why people did this. :vs_worry:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Back in the 60's I tried smoking ham once.
> 
> The papers kept falling apart and I never could get the darn thing lit. I never did figure out why people did this. :vs_worry:


You too?
I tried snorting coke, but the bubbles messed up my nose.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You too?
> I tried snorting coke, but the bubbles messed up my nose.


Yeah I considered that. But I knew that coke also cleans battery acid so I figured my nose would be gone. I'm ugly enough as it is. I didn't need to loose my nose to add to it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Now of course there is an exception to every rule. Bacon and hams yeah cold smoke.

Enjoy!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

And since you asked here is cold smoking fish.

Cold smoking fish can be tricky. Can it be done? Of course it can. But I won't teach the method or recommend it.

I just prefer to hot smoke my jerky and fish.


----------

